# Noah makes Bulls pitch to Anthony



## LeGoat06 (Jun 24, 2013)

http://espn.go.com/chicago/nba/stor...lo-anthony-new-york-knicks-join-chicago-bulls

Thoughts ?


----------



## Marcus13 (Jul 17, 2002)

With Thibs as coach and Noah as the emotional leader...I think it's Melo's best chance. Rose's health might be enough to scare him off though


----------



## jnrjr79 (Apr 18, 2003)

Noah would seem to be to be a good person for recruiting.

For Melo, the real question is whether he can make similar money on another squad that would be a contender. The Knicks are a disaster and I can't see a 30 year-old player signing up for another season of futility before the Knicks even have a chance to retool the roster.


----------



## thebizkit69u (Feb 12, 2003)

Melo leaving MILLIONS upon MILLIONS to leave NYC to play for less... Yeah, thats not going to happen.


----------



## mvP to the Wee (Jul 14, 2007)

thebizkit69u said:


> Melo leaving MILLIONS upon MILLIONS to leave NYC to play for less... Yeah, thats not going to happen.


Dwight Howard did it.


----------



## thebizkit69u (Feb 12, 2003)

mvP to the Wee said:


> Dwight Howard did it.


The difference is he never wanted to play in LA.


----------



## mvP to the Wee (Jul 14, 2007)

thebizkit69u said:


> The difference is he never wanted to play in LA.


Why would Melo want to keep playing for New York in their current state? It's not getting any better.


----------



## jnrjr79 (Apr 18, 2003)

thebizkit69u said:


> The difference is he never wanted to play in LA.



Ehh, I'm not sure that's really meaningful. The fact remains he took less money to go somewhere that he thought was a better fit. 

Carmelo may take the money or he may go ring-chasing. As it appears now, those are mutually exclusive options. I'm not saying he won't take the money. Most probably would. But some stars do decide differently.


----------



## yodurk (Sep 4, 2002)

Here is what I find the most likely scenario: 

Melo spends a week or two of free agency figuring out which teams, a) will pay him a 5-yr, $120M contract, *AND *b) give him an opportunity to be on a winning team. Important to note, this can be any team and not just those with cap space. Once he finds those who meet the criteria, he goes to the Knicks' front office and says work out a sign and trade with one of those teams. Then it becomes a bidding war of those teams based on who makes it worthwhile to the Knicks. Then Melo can veto the trade if the roster is too gutted for his liking.

If nothing is getting done, IMO Melo will just stay with the Knicks and say "this is what I wanted all along". 

Bottom line, I don't see Melo taking a pay cut. He will only take the 5-yr, $120M contract, which means nobody is getting him outright with cap space. But I do think he will posture for a S&T to a team of his choice where he can win, and I also think the Bulls will be on his list. So it really comes down to how badly the Bulls want Melo and how much they're willing to give up in S&T. Of course how much the Knicks expect to get back in S&T will play a big factor too. 

I really do think this is how it'll play out, but it's hard to make a prediction of the outcome b/c I don't know how badly other GMs do/don't want Melo, and that includes the Bulls.


----------



## LeGoat06 (Jun 24, 2013)

If I was the Bulls, I'd pass on Melo unless I got a great price and wait for Love.


----------



## thebizkit69u (Feb 12, 2003)

mvP to the Wee said:


> Why would Melo want to keep playing for New York in their current state? It's not getting any better.


Simple, money.

If he wants to win, he will move on next season but he will not sign as an all out free agent. He will demand a sign and trade and will still get paid.

At the end of the day though, his wife might just say take the money and stay in NYC. Honestly, Melo might not really care about winning. 

We are just going to have to wait and see.


----------



## jnrjr79 (Apr 18, 2003)

thebizkit69u said:


> Simple, money.
> 
> If he wants to win, he will move on next season but he will not sign as an all out free agent. He will demand a sign and trade and will still get paid.
> 
> ...



Right. This is pretty clearly one of the bigger examples you'll ever see of a guy faced with the decision of trying to win vs. maximizing earnings. What he does will be pretty telling.


----------



## yodurk (Sep 4, 2002)

jnrjr79 said:


> Right. This is pretty clearly one of the bigger examples you'll ever see of a guy faced with the decision of trying to win vs. maximizing earnings. What he does will be pretty telling.


True if the Knicks play hard ball. But S&T being an option means he will probably want both...hence my prediction stated above. If the Knicks throw in the white flag on re-signing them, it behooves them to accommodate Melo's S&T wishes. Then Melo can go to virtually any team willing to shell out assets to the Knicks.


----------



## Da Grinch (Aug 17, 2002)

I tend to think as players age they become more winning oriented , it seems melo is more win oriented than most but does not have the kind of game that suits that mentality .

its basically an AAU style game and only a handful of guys are good enough to be given virtually free reign to play that way in the nba....it can work but he is clearly better off with a top pg guiding things instead of him trying to play hero ball.

rose is that quality of player( i choose to assume he'll return to form) , and noah is looking like he may be on the cusp of being a star in his own right and has grown into one of the better emotional leaders in the league add coach thibs and the bulls may really be on to something special


----------



## transplant (Jul 31, 2002)

thebizkit69u said:


> Melo leaving MILLIONS upon MILLIONS to leave NYC to play for less... Yeah, thats not going to happen.


This.

It's a nice idea, but Anthony isn't and shouldn't sacrifice that kind of money for only an outside chance at a title. Take the cash and accept the fact that you're the new Karl Malone.


----------



## Marcus13 (Jul 17, 2002)

Da Grinch said:


> iit can work but he is clearly better off with a top pg guiding things instead of him trying to play hero ball.


see Im not sure this is true though. Melo has never shown that he plays particularly well off the ball so I'm not really sure that playing with Rose is going to make him a better player.

He's very Tracy McGrady too me. It sure would be an entertaining team though. They'd definitely be competing for the title.


----------



## mvP to the Wee (Jul 14, 2007)

Marcus13 said:


> see Im not sure this is true though. Melo has never shown that he plays particularly well off the ball so I'm not really sure that playing with Rose is going to make him a better player.
> 
> He's very Tracy McGrady too me. It sure would be an entertaining team though. They'd definitely be competing for the title.


US Olympics he played off ball and did so at a high level.


----------



## Marcus13 (Jul 17, 2002)

mvP to the Wee said:


> US Olympics he played off ball and did so at a high level.


I'll give you the benefit of the doubt - Ive never watched Olympic basketball -- are they not just playing teams theyre extremely overmatched against? I mean theyre an All-Star team...


----------



## mvP to the Wee (Jul 14, 2007)

Marcus13 said:


> I'll give you the benefit of the doubt - Ive never watched Olympic basketball -- are they not just playing teams theyre extremely overmatched against? I mean theyre an All-Star team...


Sure but he needs to apply the ability to play off the ball too. Remember in 2004 when they got the Bronze medal, because the players could not mesh together? There are also some good teams like France, Spain, Argentina. Obviously not US talented, but they play the game well.


----------



## Da Grinch (Aug 17, 2002)

mvP to the Wee said:


> Sure but he needs to apply the ability to play off the ball too. Remember in 2004 when they got the Bronze medal, because the players could not mesh together? There are also some good teams like France, Spain, Argentina. Obviously not US talented, but they play the game well.


he was 2 years out of high school at the time , there is a reason we stopped playing our college kids against everyone else seasoned professionals...also he didn't play much in 2004.

it wasn't a problem in 2008 or 2012 or even 2006 when anthony was named usa male player of the year after his performances in the FIBA championships,(mostly off the ball)

basically he has the ability to do it and do it well.


----------



## yodurk (Sep 4, 2002)

transplant said:


> This.
> 
> It's a nice idea, but Anthony isn't and shouldn't sacrifice that kind of money for only an outside chance at a title. Take the cash and accept the fact that you're the new Karl Malone.


Transplant, do you think Melo forcing a S&T is a possibility? That way he gets paid every max dollar but also could theoretically choose his destination as well. 

Though I won't pretend to know whether the Knicks would accommodate the request, and if so what will make it worth their while. For me, I would gladly give them both our 1st rounders this year. Unloading Boozer's expiring to help salaries match would be great for us, but wondering if the Knicks would ask for Taj instead. That'd be pushing their luck but I'd have to consider it.


----------



## mvP to the Wee (Jul 14, 2007)

yodurk said:


> Transplant, do you think Melo forcing a S&T is a possibility? That way he gets paid every max dollar but also could theoretically choose his destination as well.
> 
> Though I won't pretend to know whether the Knicks would accommodate the request, and if so what will make it worth their while. For me, I would gladly give them both our 1st rounders this year. Unloading Boozer's expiring to help salaries match would be great for us, but wondering if the Knicks would ask for Taj instead. That'd be pushing their luck but I'd have to consider it.


Team A(Philadelphia/Orlando/Charlotte): Boozer+Dunleavy+Bobcats pick selection+Sacramento 1st
Knicks: Big TPE +2015 Bulls 1st
Bulls: Melo


----------



## thebizkit69u (Feb 12, 2003)

transplant said:


> This.
> 
> It's a nice idea, but Anthony isn't and shouldn't sacrifice that kind of money for only an outside chance at a title. Take the cash and accept the fact that you're the new Karl Malone.


Give Malone more credit lol. Malone would be a 2 time NBA Champion if it wasnt for a guy named Jordan.

Melo has never come close to a finals...


----------



## transplant (Jul 31, 2002)

thebizkit69u said:


> Give Malone more credit lol. Malone would be a 2 time NBA Champion if it wasnt for a guy named Jordan.
> 
> Melo has never come close to a finals...


I hear what you're saying, but as I see it, you've either won a title or you haven't.


----------



## transplant (Jul 31, 2002)

yodurk said:


> Transplant, do you think Melo forcing a S&T is a possibility? That way he gets paid every max dollar but also could theoretically choose his destination as well.
> 
> Though I won't pretend to know whether the Knicks would accommodate the request, and if so what will make it worth their while. For me, I would gladly give them both our 1st rounders this year. Unloading Boozer's expiring to help salaries match would be great for us, but wondering if the Knicks would ask for Taj instead. That'd be pushing their luck but I'd have to consider it.


This Knicks team should look to trade Anthony and rebuild through the draft. They won't do this because, well, they're the Knicks.


----------



## thebizkit69u (Feb 12, 2003)

transplant said:


> I hear what you're saying, but as I see it, you've either won a title or you haven't.


True, but it should not be the end all be all determination of how valuable of a player you were. Robert Horry is not > Karl Malone, not even close.


----------



## Da Grinch (Aug 17, 2002)

thebizkit69u said:


> Give Malone more credit lol. Malone would be a 2 time NBA Champion if it wasnt for a guy named Jordan.
> 
> Melo has never come close to a finals...


melo was in the conference finals in the 2008-09

isn't that close to a finals?

not that it really matters , its a team game and its rare a team wins a title without at least 2 elite players.


----------



## yodurk (Sep 4, 2002)

I wonder if Phil Jackson running the Knicks will help facilitate a Melo deal to Chicago? Pretty sure he has good relationships with Pax and the Reinsdorfs, so that should in theory make it more likely to they reach a reasonable deal where both sides walk away with a useful S&T package...e.g., Bulls get Melo & Knicks get both the Bulls' 1st rounders this year + Boozer's expiring to make it work under the cap (Boozer would then agree to a buyout, I would think). Note that's just an example deal, I have no idea if the Knicks take that but alot better than losing Melo for nothing and gives them some young talent while tanking for a high draft pick next year.

Also Woj is reporting the Bulls & Rockets are in the running if Melo leaves the Knicks. That being said, the "easy" thing for Melo is just to sign a new max deal with the Knicks, and IMO is really the most likely thing to happen.


----------



## jnrjr79 (Apr 18, 2003)

yodurk said:


> I wonder if Phil Jackson running the Knicks will help facilitate a Melo deal to Chicago? Pretty sure he has good relationships with Pax and the Reinsdorfs, so that should in theory make it more likely to they reach a reasonable deal where both sides walk away with a useful S&T package...e.g., Bulls get Melo & Knicks get both the Bulls' 1st rounders this year + Boozer's expiring to make it work under the cap (Boozer would then agree to a buyout, I would think). Note that's just an example deal, I have no idea if the Knicks take that but alot better than losing Melo for nothing and gives them some young talent while tanking for a high draft pick next year.
> 
> Also Woj is reporting the Bulls & Rockets are in the running if Melo leaves the Knicks. That being said, the "easy" thing for Melo is just to sign a new max deal with the Knicks, and IMO is really the most likely thing to happen.



Yeah, my thought is it increases the likelihood Melo wants to stay. If Melo doesn't want to stay, I don't know how that would have an impact upon whether a deal could be worked out. The Knicks have had a great history of getting fleeced under Dolan. Jackson might prevent that from occurring. But, he also may be rational enough to understand that the Bulls can put together a decent package.


----------



## PD (Sep 10, 2004)

jnrjr79 said:


> Yeah, my thought is it increases the likelihood Melo wants to stay. If Melo doesn't want to stay, I don't know how that would have an impact upon whether a deal could be worked out. The Knicks have had a great history of getting fleeced under Dolan. Jackson might prevent that from occurring. But, he also may be rational enough to understand that the Bulls can put together a decent package.


With limited assets, the Knicks' best option to rebuild is to trade its only star in my opinion. Melo won't bring you back a player to be built around. However, he will bring back a couple young assets, draft picks, and, most importantly, flexibility. As a bulls fan, I would love to see a scorer like Anthony added to the Bulls core. 

Boozer, Dunleavy, Bulls 2015 pick, Bulls 2014 first, and Bobcats 2014 first. This will give the Knicks some assets plus a lot of flexibility. 

However, I can see Houston's deal equally as good. 

Lin or Asik, Parson, and a 1st pick for Anthony. 

That is a pretty good trade with Houston. You are getting a starter in Parson and almost as good as far as cap flexibility. 

It all depends on where Anthony wants to play.


----------



## yodurk (Sep 4, 2002)

PD said:


> With limited assets, the Knicks' best option to rebuild is to trade its only star in my opinion. Melo won't bring you back a player to be built around. However, he will bring back a couple young assets, draft picks, and, most importantly, flexibility. As a bulls fan, I would love to see a scorer like Anthony added to the Bulls core.
> 
> Boozer, Dunleavy, Bulls 2015 pick, Bulls 2014 first, and Bobcats 2014 first. This will give the Knicks some assets plus a lot of flexibility.
> 
> ...


Well, Step #1: Melo picks his destination. There is nothing else that can or will happen before that. Melo will either decide on staying in New York, or decide he is leaving. He has the leverage to make that decision. After that, everything else afterward is dictated by that decision. If he chooses Chicago, then it's up to Phil Jackson to either work out a S&T with Chicago (clearly in Phil's best interest so he gets assets) or say screw you Melo, take less money to sign there on your own (possible, but unlikely...nobody wins). Ditto if he chooses Houston. 

It is possible Melo will say "Chicago OR Houston...Phil, you make the choice and I have veto power on the S&T". But I find that somewhat unlikely. I think it happened with Kevin Garnett's trade to Boston but can't really think of other examples. James Harden going to Houston didn't remotely play out like that. 

Regarding Phil Jackson, it wouldn't surprise me if he was somewhat agnostic to Melo staying vs leaving. Melo is 30 years old so there is risk in trying to build your team's future around him, given how long it'll take New York to rebuild. And it's not like the Knick fans have a gun to Phil's head...they know Phil is stepping into a messy situation and will be given plenty of time (3-4 years, IMO) to help right the ship. It's in Phil's best interest to trade Melo while his stock is high and get as many young assets as possible.


----------

